# Purple Aki is back



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

As the title says...hes back :lol:

He was at the the North Staffs 2 weeks ago and at the birmingham show sunday.

He clocked me in the crowd,luckily i went home....as anybody else seen him at a recent show?.....if not,im sure you will :whistling:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Seriously? Hahahaha, I'm yet to see him in the flesh!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TOBE said:


> Seriously? Hahahaha, I'm yet to see him in the flesh!


See him in the flesh,you will be feeling him in the flesh pal.

He will take his tape measue out of his carrier bag and you will feel like you are being measured up for a suit :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Who is he??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

PMSL, wasn't he in the news a while ago for asking people to squat for him? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Who is he??


You cannot call yourself a real bodybuilder if you dont know Purple Aki :lol: :lol:

Do some research... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Muscle touching ban LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akinwale_Arobieke#Muscle_touching_ban_appeal

"In July 2008 Arobieke was unsuccessful in trying to overturn the 'muscle touching ban' at one point being also accused of 'behaving erratically' in court.[14] During the court case, details of Arobieke's "stalker's manual" were disclosed; a book Arobieke had compiled that was "full of details about victims' body measurements, contact numbers and families." It was alleged that Arobieke would "do research into his victim, confronting them with such details as their father's car registration number or sibling's place of education."[2]

During the court case DC Patrick Kilgannon told how *"Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles".* During the court case Arobieke made an apology to his victims and admitted that he was "infamous, notorious, everything from a bogeyman to whatever"


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

he is this black man obsessed the boys muscles BIG time and he is huge some reason he has an obesseion with boys he was banned from st helens for it then sent to walton jail were he carryed it on lol.....

he mum n dad are king or queen of there own island or sumin like da so he gets away with a lot off ****

seen him on a train cant miss him


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hes like the Candyman.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

So how the fvck is he allowed to go to shows???

Does he not sit and [email protected] in the audience? lmao


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol im living in birkenhead lol ??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

man I love this guy :lol:

Bet Joe loves him too, unconditional love and worship, at all times.

Hope I meet him

In fact!!!!! New UKM Sport - get your pic taken with purple aki, and get it posted   

Fantastic, surely he will be at the Brits, got to do this guys!!!!!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

****in ell dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> ****in ell dan


Well c'mon he gets off on muscles, and goes to watch a show of muscles.. lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

rs007 said:


> man I love this guy :lol:
> 
> Bet Joe loves him too, unconditional love and worship, at all times.
> 
> ...


Lmao, sounds like an extreme sport.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Imagine how funny it would be tho - Aki Spotting, see if we can elevate him to celebrity status

Or at least provide ample pictorial evidence that he is indeed still touching muscles, and get him locked up again :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I will rep someone for the rest of their life if they get a pic in the infamous squat position he likes LMFAO


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha funny da rs007 set im up lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Apparently he was at Leeds too.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man!!!

This guy was at the birmingham show!!

He was standing at the back of the auditorium and i walked past him and he congratulated me.

I remember sitting outside the theatre near the exits/fire exit on a sofa and eating the toblerone bar (lol same one that i gave half away pea head) and he came upto me and started chatting. Just seemed like a friendly guy, he was well spoken and thought he was just a regular fan of bodybuilding, didnt realise that he was the guy everyone goes on about.

He seemed very friendly, just chatting to people and walking around the place. Are you sure that all these things people say about him are true?

Tbh they could just be a load of rumours, he seemed like a regular guy who might go to a gym and just went along to watch a contest.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Inverted piggy back LMFAO!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Oh man!!!
> 
> This guy was at the birmingham show!!
> 
> ...


uh oh - youve been aki'd

Pics or it didnt happen

Will also heavily rep anyone who gets a pic with Aki, even the default thumbs up bicep tensed photos are fine, but any poses at all with even the remotest sexual undertone will be repped into oblivion by myself for one :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha o my fookin god, he followed us out the chippy in kidsgrove and spoke to us all for half and hour hahahaha said he was well into muscles hahaha legend!!!!!!!!! he was at birmingham too and shook my hand hahahahaha ace!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i thought he was looking at tom with a sexual glimpse in his eyes!!! lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Wasn't he locked up not so long ago?

Hope he doesn't make the short journey to Manchester :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> *i thought* he was looking at tom with a sexual glimpse in his eyes!!! lol


No mate,that wasnt a thought.....he actually was looking a toms "physique"...with the thought of bum love in his yellow rum eyes.

Adam(britBB)...you got off lightly buddy,he comes across as a nice lad....then BOOM its game over once the tape measure comes out of the bag.

My mrs started chuckling and when i asked her what she was laughing at she told me this.....

...Aki approached some guy randomly and said to him "Hi mate,you are such and such(forget the name) ,i remember you doing such and such a show about 11yr ago"

WTF!!

you get the jist.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he asked to see toms arms and abs hahahahahaa if i see him again i'm gonna let him squat me hahahahaha PMSFL!!!!

he was going on about gay stuff and saying he wasnt into it but each to their own lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hang on this guy has his on wiki page! legend!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Pasta and Chicken I kid you not I was starting the door a good few weeks ago in the Printworks and I saw Purple Aki walking through the city centre I kid you not I have seen photo's of him when he got done in Liverpool and I am 100% sure it was him as I walked past him he was talking to this guy about training..I p*ssed myself as I walked past cos this guy didn't have a clue who he was talking too...

So beware..


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I've seen him twice now in the last week by mine in Liverpool, ityears since of seen that monster of a man. Last Thursday I got off at my local train station, soon as I walked out he was outside just standing there, it takes a lot to get me worried, but when its pitch black outside and the train station is by priory woods I got a bit nervy, I must admit I kept looking over my shoulder on a regular basis. The guy is pure evil, i've seen very well known gangsters in Liverpool back off him years back


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

holy **** this guy is real?! i thought it was just something from school


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> holy **** this guy is real?! i thought it was just something from school


Mate, this guy is real and is scary as f**k, he used to live about 10 minute walk from mine in toxteth, hadn't seen him in years, then twice in 2 weeks so I guess he's back in the area


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he would have got smashed everywhere if he had tried it on with any of the young lads with us....... funny as fook tho


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

musclemorpheus said:


> Pasta and Chicken I kid you not I was starting the door a good few weeks ago in the Printworks and I saw Purple Aki walking through the city centre I kid you not I have seen photo's of him when he got done in Liverpool and I am 100% sure it was him as I walked past him he was talking to this guy about training..I p*ssed myself as I walked past cos this guy didn't have a clue who he was talking too...
> 
> So beware..


Cheers the heads up mate!! :thumbup1:

I'm prob under muscled for his taste though, so shoyuld be ok :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> he would have got smashed everywhere if he had tried it on with any of the young lads with us....... funny as fook tho


You would have no choice but to smash him mate....or he would smash you...right in the rusty balloon knot :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

he used to harass my mates in St Helens! A very twisted man by all accounts.

Someone started a facebook group about him saying that if 10,000 people he will find purple aki and let him bum him!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

He used to hang around the potteries centre in stoke asking me all sorts of sh1t...he then punched this lad who i was with in the chest and said "its about time you started putting some meat on dem bones"


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akinwale_Arobieke#Muscle_touching_ban_appeal
> 
> "In July 2008 Arobieke was unsuccessful in trying to overturn the 'muscle touching ban' at one point being also accused of 'behaving erratically' in court.[14] During the court case, details of Arobieke's "stalker's manual" were disclosed; a book Arobieke had compiled that was "full of details about victims' body measurements, contact numbers and families." It was alleged that Arobieke would "do research into his victim, confronting them with such details as their father's car registration number or sibling's place of education."[2]
> 
> During the court case DC Patrick Kilgannon told how *"Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles".* During the court case Arobieke made an apology to his victims and admitted that he was "infamous, notorious, everything from a bogeyman to whatever"


LMAO :lol:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

... so why hasn't anyone done anything? does he scare people that much?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

He used to get beaten black and blue loads of times. Quite literally!

Apparently he had some well known connections in the Liverpool area which probably limited the number of beatings he actually got


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> ... so why hasn't anyone done anything? does he scare people that much?


thats what i was thinking , not the smartest of things to be harrasing guys the size of pea head and co lol .

he surely must have been weighed in a few times??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe he has a lot of followers and they come for you if you give him a beating.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I believe he has a lot of followers and they come for you if you give him a beating.


I just find it hard to believe that people associate with a guy who goes around measuring and touching muscles.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

you cant kill him, as said earlier he's like the the candyman.

Say his name into a mirror 3 times and he will suddenly appear, and cup your balls from behind 

But only if you are hench, if you are a weed he just fks off again.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> you cant kill him, as said earlier he's like the the candyman.
> 
> Say his name into a mirror 3 times and he will suddenly appear, and cup your balls from behind
> 
> But only if you are hench,* if you are a weed he just fks off again.*


Yes very true but the slightest hint of a vein or the tiniest of cuts through a tee shirt then hes fudge packing you to the max.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yes very true but the slightest hint of a vein or the tiniest of cuts through a tee shirt then *hes fudge packing you to the max*.


That's p!ss funny, reps :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Hes like the Candyman.


Purple Aki

Purple Aki

Purple Aki...............oh god no helppp,


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Purple Aki
> 
> Purple Aki
> 
> Purple Aki...............oh god no helppp,


Nooooo !

Pipe drilling time.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Purple Aki
> 
> Purple Aki
> 
> Purple Aki...............oh god no helppp,


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a little worried on how excited Rams is getting, someone needs to take a cold shower:cool:


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> PMSL, wasn't he in the news a while ago for asking people to squat for him? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very helpfull of him to check your squat form:lol:


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

This geezer is allover youtube,he may be at the british finals beware lol


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Kezz said:


> he would have got smashed everywhere if he had tried it on with any of the young lads with us....... funny as fook tho


don't be so sure mate .. he can scrap and he's fcukin deranged. mate of mine [email protected] him with a hammer and he came back for more.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Marsbar said:


> don't be so sure mate .. he can scrap and he's fcukin deranged. mate of mine [email protected] him with a hammer and he came back for more.


I saw him at a show in warrington years back get lumped with a lucozade bottle,he didnt give a flying :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok then i will scrap that idea hahahah, he seemed a really nice bloke although a little weird... tom just told me he asked him if he could measure his arms outside alexandra theatre in birmingham last week hahaha


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ok then i will scrap that idea hahahah, he seemed a really nice bloke although a little weird...* tom just told me he asked him if he could measure his arms outside alexandra theatre in birmingham last week hahaha*


Yes mate that tape measure goes everywhere with him,and so does his book to write the measurements in,did you clock the carrier bag? :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

god i feel violated now hahahahaha


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Right lads, I'm off to get pumped up and hang around Toxteth for a bit. Been a while since I've been molested by a big black fella (OK I'm lying).


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's his myspace page lol - good for a laugh! http://www.myspace.com/akipurple


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cant see fook all except big ron!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

purple aki is a big lump...and has done a lot of bird for breaching his made up order...fcuk that though,strange dude!!!

jeez all the geezer wants to do is feel your biceps and measure em!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Kezz said:


> cant see fook all except big ron!!


Right, so you just highlight the words and you can read it


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

>


LMAO


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Right lads, I'm off to get pumped up and hang around Toxteth for a bit. Been a while since I've been molested by a big black fella (OK I'm lying).


Lying about it being a long time? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

LMAO this still cracks me up :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Give me all your underwears and let me feel your sexy muscles.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Occupation: Muscle Monitor PMSL:lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Lying about it being a long time? :whistling:


That was the joke


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> I just find it hard to believe that people associate with a guy who goes around measuring and touching muscles.


Joe Weider made a fortune doing just that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

this guy is a crease up i had never herd of him till i saw this thread. my god this guy gets about travelling the country to squeeze guns lmao!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

from his myspace lol:

PURPLE AKI's Blurbs

About me:

Hey guys, your friend Akinwale Arobieke here! You can call me Purple Aki, Aki or Purps, but only when we get to know each other 

Recently got out of jail, however I have been ordered by a judge not to feel people's muscles or ask them to do exercises in public. ABSOLUTELY ****ING GUTWRENCHED!!!

Then, get this, I was also banned from measuring the size of muscles! How mean? I just want to make sure everyone's growing up okay. I'll even take/follow you to the gym in pursuit of this hobby. (BAN NOW LIFTED! GET IN!)

DID YOU KNOW? I am the ONLY person to be on the Sex Offender's register despite the fact I have not been convicted of a sex crime. CAN YOU STAND BY AND LET THIS INJUSTICE GO ON?

I suppose there is that kid running onto the tracks but it's not like kids these days don't know that running on the railway is a bit of a risky exercise is it? I was only looking into the New Brighton Train. Not a crime is it?

Who I'd like to meet:

I'd like to MEAT a few people!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Run!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz......Best avvy ever !

I think reps are in order for the OP................... 

Anyway......How did he get the name purple aki ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> Kezz......Best avvy ever !
> 
> I think reps are in order for the OP...................
> 
> You know ive started a good one here.hahahahaha.


 GRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ya gonna git measured!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if he comes on this site and reads this ??

Lets hope not as he will clock you next time you go a show.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Kezz......Best avvy ever !
> 
> I think reps are in order for the OP...................
> 
> Anyway......How did he get the name purple aki ?


he squeezes his kn0b and it turns Purple:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got home from the Rugby league grand final, I was on the Leeds to Manchester train today and guess who I saw!!!!!!!

There he was with his carrier bag talking to a little skinny kid, I had to explain who he was to the lads i was with and never thought to get a picture!!!

I couldn't believe it when he got on at Dewsbury of all places!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

My mate said when he was competing in the nabba juniors in the 90s, that aki asked if he could feel his arms then legs LMFAO


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Facebook fan page:lol::laugh:

join now or get measured!!!!!! :tongue: :laugh:

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=purple+aki&init=quick#/group.php?gid=6933323756&ref=search&sid=1226268980.3629022999..1


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Aki has been around since i can remember.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Aki has been around since i can remember.


I first met him in stoke around 1995....still had the carrier bag......a green victoria wine was the bag of choice back then.

I remember a guy asking him whats in the bag and why he carrys it everywhere....he didnt like that question and got a bit defensive....those yellow rum eyes were bulging :laugh:


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anybody know what he carries in the bag?? Apart from a tape measure


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Alex The Kid said:


> Does anybody know what he carries in the bag?? Apart from a tape measure


roofies? rope? ballgag? :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> roofies? rope? ballgag? :lol:


:laugh: :thumbup1:

I "think"...its a folder or some sh1t with names and he puts it all down on paper of peoples measurements.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Why is everyone whining about him taking measurements, he's a free coach, no need for a log book. So what if he wants to rub his kugelsack on your neck, i've had worse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

pea head said:


> :laugh: :thumbup1:
> 
> I "*know from experience*"...its a folder or some sh1t with names and he puts it all down on paper of peoples measurements.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dan05 said:


> :lol: :lol:


Bastard :cursing: :innocent:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if you havnt been approached by aki then your just pretending! you know your big when he asks to feel your muscles


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> roofies? rope? ballgag? :lol:


Oh god, reps for that Mrs Weeman, I just about spat tea all over my laptop ;-)

It's one thing to have a fetish for muscles, I can understand that, but it's the letching after unsuspecting punters that creeps me out. It ain't difficult finding folks that are into any particular kink you may share in this wonderful big ol internet, but getting innocent 'bystanders' into your sexual kicks makes my skin crawl.

urgh!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jammach said:


> Oh god, reps for that Mrs Weeman, I just about spat tea all over my laptop ;-)
> 
> It's one thing to have a fetish for muscles, I can understand that, but it's the letching after unsuspecting punters that creeps me out. It ain't difficult finding folks that are into any particular kink you may share in this wonderful big ol internet, *but getting innocent 'bystanders' into your sexual kicks makes my skin crawl.*
> 
> urgh!


I cant see the problem with it...after all he only wants to find somewhere quiet with you so he can assess your measurements. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

pea head said:


> I cant see the problem with it...after all he only wants to find somewhere quiet with you so he can assess your measurements. :lol: :lol:


Does that mean, *all* of your measurements Pea Head ... does he want you to get, err, fully pumped..?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Not sure mate.....i wouldnt like give him the chance find out,im sure he only wants chest/arm and quad measurements.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I live in wigan. Hes plagued our streets for many years.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> I live in wigan. Hes plagued our streets for many years.


A bit like the whole map of britain...its like pin the tail on the donkey....where you pin it....hes been :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

LMAO i bet hes read this thread, we're in for it. The lot of us.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> I live in wigan. Hes plagued our streets for many years.


Good grief, he gets around a bit doesn't he! Anywhere in the UK he's not been..?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think he's yet to grace scotland...LOL


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jammach said:


> Good grief, he gets around a bit doesn't he! *Anywhere in the UK he's not been..?*


In my ar$e.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm from St Helens, he used to mither us to death coming back from rugby training. Used to ask us to call him Andy :lol:

Scary Mister!


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> OK the gauntlet has been thrown down.
> 
> This my mission for the weekend. May have to recruit backup though in case we need vid of action that follows:lol:


Might you want to get fitted with a chastity belt as well, just in case you get overpowered and bummed senseless?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

he allways used to hang around liverpool magastraite courts about 10 or so years ago ive seen him there loads of times when i was in court...i used to be in court alot when i was younger lol, i must say he is a giant and very intimerdating but he never botherd me or even gave me a second glance and i was a big lad when i was 20 yrs old...maybe i was one of the lucky one's ive heard some bad **** about him tho lol, i used to think he was a myth like kiser sosay out of usual suspects untill i saw him........ive heard he used to stalk rugby players lol......i was told when i was a boy that he would bum you and tattoo pa on your **** lol but i no that was bs he he


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Somebody has got to get a pic of him at the britain and post on here.pmsl.

Reps for the pics


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

As very few people know,i work doing adaptations on elderly/disabled/problem kids houses.

Anyways,today i was in some old guys house fitting some stair rails and grab rails in the bathroom when he starts chatting.

''Are you a bodybuilder then lad?''

With this the obligatory chest expansion happens as i turns to face him.

''I lift weights and eat plenty,but i aint THAT big''.

''oh you sure are'' he replies whilst attempting to get his hand around my arm.

Luckily i'd got my drill/driver in my hand which kept them semi flexed.

......is this guy Aki's grampa??!! :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Somebody has got to get a pic of him at the britain and post on here.pmsl.
> 
> Reps for the pics


I think you're stalking Him mate:laugh::laugh:

I think you want to get your other pea head up his dung chute:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I think you're stalking Him mate:laugh::laugh:
> 
> I think you want to get your other pea head up his dung chute:lol:


Oh mate,believe me...once you have spent time around the urban legend you are mentally scarred for life.

He clocked me in the seats at the brum show...he was itching come over but luckily i was with the mrs so that might haave thrown him off guard.

Sure as eggs are eggs he will be at the brits...i wont....but im sure somebody got get a pic with him....now that takes a large pair of grapefruits. :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> No large grapefruits here, more like almonds but 6 pints of stella should see me suitably prepared and numbed for the mission
> 
> I think the number of reps I receive should dictate how close I get to the upside down front piggy back pose:lol:


 :beer: :beer:............He loves to grab around the waist and test the strength of your abdomen......so i heard.:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is he a member on here d'ya think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I bet he likes to see how many reps you can do with a wet towel too, if hes at the north west ukbff i will try my hardest to get a pic :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> as big as he is he may struggle to reach all way round my gut:lol:


He will get around it mate.....like an anaconda:whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The ultimate p1ss take is to actually approach him,ask for an autograph,then pull out you own tape measure and squeeze his arms.

£100 to the first person get that bag out of his hands and reveal on here the contents


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

pea head said:


> The ultimate p1ss take is to actually approach him,ask for an autograph,then pull out you own tape measure and squeeze his arms.
> 
> £100 to the first person get that bag out of his hands and reveal on here the contents


Give me a tenner, 12 cans and a gun, i'll do it :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> The ultimate p1ss take is to actually approach him,ask for an autograph,then pull out you own tape measure and squeeze his arms.
> 
> £100 to the first person get that bag out of his hands and reveal on here the contents


I ain't gonna make it along to the show now:sad: or i would have done it for free


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I ain't gonna make it along to the show now:sad: or i would have done it for free


Arrgh gutted.. :lol:

I was banking on you and bri getting him into a 3 way as well :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i thought people liked me , maybe assumed muscular guys liked the attention . is that not what they train for . i havent read the whole post yet but will now .

purps


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm gutted not to be going now....absolutely gutted.

but on a lighter note.....nope, still gutted:sad:

Purple Aki, if your reading this....i'll get you, i'll have me measuring tape at the ready and i will have you in that piggy back pose for the famous weemen camera:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

just not this weekend:lol:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm gutted not to be going now....absolutely gutted.
> 
> but on a lighter note.....nope, still gutted:sad:
> 
> Purple Aki, if your reading this....i'll get you, i'll have me measuring tape at the ready and i will have you in that piggy back pose for the famous weemen camera:lol:


sorry luv only interested in muscles :whistling: how about ur other half , would love to measure him .

if im being honest im not fond off this thread u all have me so wrong .

but i love this site , are there any pictures anywhere??/


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Purple Aki - fancy a bum?


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Imagine how funny it would be tho - Aki Spotting, see if we can elevate him to celebrity status
> 
> Or at least provide ample pictorial evidence that he is indeed still touching muscles, and get him locked up again :lol:


fcuk you , literally


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i thought people liked me , maybe assumed muscular guys liked the attention . is that not what they train for . i havent read the whole post yet but will now .
> 
> purps


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:......Hello purps.....Visited stoke lately ? :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

purple_aki said:


> sorry luv only interested in muscles :whistling: how about ur other half , would love to measure him .
> 
> if im being honest im not fond off this thread u all have me so wrong .
> 
> ...


You love it that much that you've only just joined, hmmm:whistling:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> Purple Aki - fancy a bum?


sorry your too small :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

purple_aki said:


> sorry your too small :whistling:


I knew that was coming:lol:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You love it that much that you've only just joined, hmmm:whistling:


only just found out , i guy i was measuring yesterday old me about this thread , i say measuring i more mean had him tied up in a bent over position doing what i do best ...

a little fella called tom


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

pea head said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:......Hello purps.....Visited stoke lately ? :bounce:


send me a picture of you an ill see what i can do


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> I knew that was coming:lol:


set ya self up there didnt you. few more inches then come an see me .

we can have fun .


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> sorry luv only interested in muscles :whistling: how about ur other half , would love to measure him .
> 
> if im being honest im not fond off this thread u all have me so wrong .
> 
> but i love this site , are there any pictures anywhere??/


Hey, i'm about the only support you got round here, i thought i was safe from you being as i'm female AND have no muscles, well apart from my calves, you can measure my calves if you like....you going to the universe???? Sadly i won't be but i can point you in the general direction of weeman(he will even have his camera with him) :lol:

watch weeman hand over his ticket to me, enjoy the babysitting weeman!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:devil2:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hey, i'm about the only support you got round here, i thought i was safe from you being as i'm female AND have no muscles, well apart from my calves, you can measure my calves if you like....you going to the universe???? Sadly i won't be but i can point you in the general direction of weeman(he will even have his camera with him) :lol:
> 
> watch weeman hand over his ticket to me, enjoy the babysitting weeman!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:devil2:


whats your husbands name ? i may have even measured him before maybe i can see if he has grown .

i will happily measure your calfs for you if you like ...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> only just found out , i guy i was measuring yesterday old me about this thread , i say measuring i more mean had him tied up in a bent over position doing what i do best ...
> 
> *a little fella called tom*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Purps, who's the biggest guy you've ever measured?

GHS


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Purps, who's the biggest guy you've ever measured?
> 
> GHS


what body part?

to look at tho would have to be dave


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

purple_aki said:


> only just found out , i guy i was measuring yesterday old me about this thread , i say measuring i more mean had him tied up in a bent over position doing what i do best ...
> 
> *a little fella called tom*


Was he tiny:lol:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Was he tiny:lol:


extremely and was wearing a bum bag


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Nah, you haven't had Bri....i would have had pics to accompany the thread if you had:lol:

But i live in hope sweetie, i live in hope:thumb:


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

whats your address i can come see you . maybe dinner


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> what body part?
> 
> to look at tho would have to be dave


 Dave who?

Arms?

GHS


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

at what body fat? i am specfic


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> at what body fat? i am specfic


 10% and under. I admire you thouroughness.

GHS


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

2 and just unde a half inches .

i know theres bigger i will get them


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

purple_aki said:


> 2 and just unde a half inches .
> 
> i know theres bigger i will get them


 Your boring me now Aki.

Fancy a bum?

GHS


----------



## purple_aki (Oct 15, 2009)

GHS said:


> Your boring me now Aki.
> 
> Fancy a bum?
> 
> GHS


 depends how big you are .pics??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but everone prob adds a bit on instead of telling the actual measurement lol... Aki gets you bang to rights!! lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yeah but everone prob adds a bit on instead of telling the actual measurement lol... Aki gets you bang to rights!! lol


Yes and you narrowly escaped...for now.

You are going the britain and he will remember you and tom from kidsgrove.....game over. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just heard today from my mate....he was at one of the shows(might of been leeds)

He paid some young lad £60 for a few photos...then the lad did one sharpish 

Oh how i would love to be a junior again...easy money,i would do a lat spread for less than that..i repeat LAT spread


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Any news yet on if purps has been to the finals ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Turns out my mam is going to take the kids next weekend,so i'm going to the uni......armed with camera just incase....i want me a pic of this reverse piggyback thing...we are going with Team1...i'm planning on holding Rab down and letting Aki climb on top of him, while Bri operates the cam....might even rope Bri into a triple reverse piggy type of thing:lol:

(i got the feeling they are gonna sneak away to Southport without me now hehehe)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

we were looking to get pics with him but couldnt see him anywhere


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Kezz said:


> we were looking to get pics with him but couldnt see him anywhere


I bet he seen you though, mentally measured you up LMAO


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha for sure!!


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL i saw him at leeds show (didnt even know who he was or heard of him at time) came up to me n commented about a show i competed in the day b4... thaught he was quite strange from the way he acted... but he did ask how much i benched.. lool...so me and my m8 DID 1 LOL.. :L :L


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

FireSt0rm said:


> LOL i saw him at leeds show (didnt even know who he was or heard of him at time) came up to me n commented about a show i competed in the day b4... thaught he was quite strange from the way he acted... but he did ask how much i benched.. lool...so me and my m8 DID 1 LOL.. :L :L


Come on dan,admit it......he busted your balloon knot really :whistling:


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

pea head said:


> Come on dan,admit it......he busted your balloon knot really :whistling:


LOL! balloon KNOT never heard of tha 1 before hahaha 

Nahhhh i legged it before he could try anything like that saw him a milee off n didnt even know who he was lol

Was he at finals!???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> you cant kill him, as said earlier he's like the the candyman.
> 
> Say his name into a mirror 3 times and he will suddenly appear, and cup your balls from behind
> 
> But only if you are hench, if you are a weed he just fks off again.


...just choked.... :lol: :lol: :lol:



pea head said:


> Just heard today from my mate....he was at one of the shows(might of been leeds)
> 
> He paid some young lad £60 for a few photos...then the lad did one sharpish
> 
> Oh how i would love to be a junior again...easy money,i would do a lat spread for less than that..i repeat LAT spread


Oh dear lord.... if it was Leeds and junior I bet I know who that was... Am gonna try find out and report back :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets just say I know a certain junior in Leeds, built like a fecking rhino and wasn't competing but dieting for IFBB junior worlds at mo and was strolling around in a tiny little burgundy vest..... gotta be :lol:


----------

